# Deval Patrick nixes hacks’ license to drive unchecked



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

A high-ranking transportation official's roadway infraction has prompted a tough new rule for taking out a car from the official state fleet: You actually need a valid driver's license.
Trellis Stepter, a Gov. *Deval Patrick* hire who worked at both the Executive Department of Transportation and the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, was axed last month after it was discovered he had cruised more than a dozen times in a taxpayer-funded car - but had no Massachusetts license.
"As soon as the Executive Office of Transportation and the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority learned of these incidents, we immediately took corrective action and moved to strengthen motor pool protocols at EOT, including participation in an electronic license verification system managed by the Registry of Motor Vehicles," said EOT spokesman Colin Durrant in a statement.

"In addition, Mr. Stepter was let go from the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority. These changes will ensure that a situation like this never occurs again."
State records show the 41-year-old logged more than 300 miles in state-owned vehicles since 2007, driving as far as Manchester, N.H., and taking the vehicles for up to four days.
Stepter, who has lived in Massachusetts for at least five years, did not return a call for comment.
All Massachusetts residents must have a state driver's license in order to legally operate a car, said RMV spokeswoman Ann Dufresne, and there is no grace period for new residents. The RMV has no record of Stepter, meaning he had never applied for a license.
Dozens of employees working for the state transportation department borrow from a pool of state-owned cars when traveling on business, according to a Herald review of state records. Employees are asked to fill out their name, driver's license number, and have the agency's head approval.
Amy Branger, chief of staff for former Transportation Secretary Bernard Cohen, signed off on many of Stepter's requests.
Stepter had recently become a lightning rod for controversy when he was given a $90,000-a-year job at the Pike in January as the ailing agency considered steep toll hikes. Ripped by Republicans as a patronage hire, Stepter was shuttled to the Pike in January after he was bumped out of an $80,000 position as legislative liaison for the EOT.

Deval Patrick nixes hacks' license to drive unchecked - BostonHerald.com


----------



## JMD83 (Oct 17, 2008)

MCADPD24 said:


> "As soon as the Executive Office of Transportation and the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority learned of these incidents, we immediately took corrective action and moved to strengthen motor pool protocols at EOT, including participation in an electronic license verification system managed by the Registry of Motor Vehicles," said EOT spokesman Colin Durrant in a statement.


What's the need for an "electronic license verification system"?

Just have to require new hires to present a valid driver's license at the time of appointment along with a driver history report, and have them submit current driver's record each year...


----------

